# i2 Idolomantis died



## FeistyMcGrudle (Mar 31, 2019)

Hey everyone. Sad news today, I lost one of the three Idolos I had just gotten last Thursday. I am curious about its death because I have seen other posts (mainly the 'Idolomantis Consolidated' thread in the General Mantid Discussion) where mantises 'mysteriously' die while hanging upside down, arms slightly extended, they are extremely lethargic the days leading up to their death, and they have a bit of poop hanging off their butts. My room temperature is 85 degrees and 65-70% RH. The enclosures for all three are the same, with plastic see-thru deli cups. The only difference between the three was that the lid on two enclosures, including the one that died, was fabric coffee-filter like material, and the other enclosure was metal mesh. My initial thought was maybe there wasn't enough air flow, but my other idolo in a similar enclosure seems fine and is zipping around and eating like a monster. Another thing to note is that the one that died was noticeably smaller than the other two. It was also the slowest moving as well and just overall seemed unhealthy compared to the other two.

I feel like this little dude/dudette was just dealt a crummy hand, but I also want to ensure my other buddies don't meet the same fate. The info I had read was all 4+ years old, so I'm curious if any new revelations had been found in these mysterious deaths? Any information would be greatly appreciated! Thanks for the read.


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 31, 2019)

I havent kept idolos, but I keep a gongy and a bleph. Both empusids like an idolo.

Always a mesh top at the very least. I also cut and meshed two openings in each deli cup.


----------



## FeistyMcGrudle (Mar 31, 2019)

Thanks! I have since swapped out and am using the metal mesh lids for both now. I also glued some grippy material (can't remember what its actually for-- found it at a hobby store and thought it looked good) to the sides and top. I initially went with the 'fabric' lids because the smallest (rip) was too little for blue bottles so I was feeding it hydei and didn't want them to escape.

But again, the other idolo in the same setup is lively as can be (little bugger just devoured a blue bottle almost twice it's size!). 

Oh well. Live and learn.


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 31, 2019)

Ventilation is critical. No stagnant air.

Not saying it actually contributed to the late nymph's demise. Dont fret over it.

I lost a male truncata, a male bleph, and a female gongy. In my opinion, those deaths were idiopathic.

I had to let it go.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 31, 2019)

Sorry to hear you lost a idolo. I hope the other 2 are doing fine


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 31, 2019)

Sorry for your loss! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 31, 2019)

Myself personally, id be choked losing even just one idolo.

No more choked than I was losing the f gongy or the m trunc tho'. 

I still aspire to put together a breeding group of idolos.


----------



## FeistyMcGrudle (Apr 1, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Myself personally, id be choked losing even just one idolo.


Yeah, I'm still really bummed. I was super excited because I only ordered two idolos and they included an extra (from mantidkingdom.com). I only prepared for two, so I was feeling a little overwhelmed, especially since my ghosts are adult or sub-adult and I've been wanting to make sure they are taken care of properly also. But still! It was my little runt and it was this gorgeous pink, whereas the other two are purple and I was totally prepared to do whatever necessary to accommodate the little fella.


----------



## Mraw (Apr 5, 2019)

I would highly recommend for when they get into pre sub and above to line the top of the enclosure with small to medium sticks, worked very well for me.


----------



## Mraw (Apr 5, 2019)

For enclosures I am using a plastic storage container (the sterlite one with the two latches).  I cut out the inside of the lid and glued mesh on the lid and then sticks along both sides and the top of the enclosure.  Isn't to glamorous from the outside but works very well.


----------



## Moreliarty (Apr 25, 2019)

Sorry about your loss.  I once got 2 idolos and one of them died the same way within 2 days: lethargic, poop hanging out its butt, etc. I think we may have just been unlucky. The other one actually fell while molting from a metal ceiling in an exo terra tank at L6. I get the impression those aren't as easy to grip on to because they're hard and smooth, but I don't know for sure. I now have 3 that have all molted 3 times with me and they've done really well with the cloth lids. They hold humidity much better and the mantises have had no problem hanging from the top, even now that they're L5. I have a bigger enclosure for them to move into before their next molt and I've put up a mosquito net over the ceiling.


----------

